# Paph going crazy



## Phyrex (Jun 13, 2008)

This Ho Chi Minh sprouted a new growth late December 2007 and it has grown nicely as you can see from the picture. Now it looks like it's sprouting one again and it's also popping out at least 2 new roots. The remaining roots look like they are warping the plastic pot slightly as it is now more oval than round. Am I doing something wrong here since I thought it would be putting all it's energy in growing the new growth and making in bloom (yes please)??


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks to me like you have a very happy healthy HCM...  roots that stretch the pot..! My plants never do that... I think its time to repot!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 13, 2008)

Our HCM turned a square pot round. You're doing a fine job. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree -- time to repot.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 13, 2008)

> Our HCM turned a square pot round. You're doing a fine job.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 13, 2008)

I am green with envy !!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with the others. Nothing wrong with your plant, just a very well grown and happy plant! It will bloom when the time is right, don't worry


----------

